# Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee



## Mukalu (13. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte am kommenden Wochenende mit meinem Kumpel an den Forellensee Weddendorf zum Nachtangeln fahren.
Ich habe dort auch schon Nachts angelt und wir hatten zu zweit  mit 4 Ruten leider keinen einzigen Biss. Auch die letzten Tagesbesuche waren nicht  berauschend. Deshalb möchte ich mich diesmal besser vorbereiten und euch  um Hilfe bitten.

Wetterprognose:
13-16° und eventuel Nieselregen

Zu dem See:
4-8m durchschnittliche Wassertiefe
6ha groß
ohne Zulauf

Zielfische:
Stör und Aal
Forelle soll nachts wohl nicht sogut gehen

Welche Montagen, Köder und Tiefen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Und wer Weddendorf kennt, welchen Platz sollte ich wählen?

Vielen Dank schonmal, ich hoffe es kommen wieder tolle Tipps, bisher wurde mir hier immer gut geholfen.

Gruß Mukka


----------



## Flussmonster (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Ich würde dir Empfehlen. mal mit dem Bodentaster zu angeln, da gehen auch Forellen nachts


----------



## HSV1887 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Hier sind noch ne paar Info´s zum Bodentaster http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faengt-man/Zielfische/Forelle/Forellensee-Einmaleins


----------



## Mukalu (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Okay, hab mich jetzt ein wenig darüber informiert. Soll wohl ganz gut im Winter gehen wenn die Forellen auf Grund sind. Welche Vorfachlänge würdet ihr mir dazu empfehlen?

In Ufernähe oder weit draußen? 

Und eine Frage noch zu der Montage. Ich hab keine Freilaufrolle, muss ich den Bügel dann offen lassen? 
Oder kann ich auch einfach mit Bissanzeiger angeln und hinter Bissanzeiger und Rolle etwas hängen was der Fisch dann ziehen kann?

Was sollte ich für Köder verwenden? Würde gerne auch mal nen Stör oder Aal fangen...ich denke mal abgesehen von der Hakengröße haben die bestimmt auch andere Köderwünsche oder?


----------



## Freja (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Bei Stör und Aal ein schönes Würmerbündel. Wir haben Stör und Aal auf Pose geangelt, das lag gerade übern Grund. Hat super geklappt. Nachts ein Knicklicht in die Pose geben und man sieht sie auch


----------



## HSV1887 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Den Bügel würde ich nur bei Windstille offen lassen ansonsten ist die Perückenbildung vorprogrammiert und mit nem fetten Knoten in der Schnur macht das Fischen nicht wirklich Spaß. Das dann noch nachts? |kopfkrat

Alternativ kannst Du die Bremse weit öffnen, was allerdings bedeutet daß Du die Bremse permanent neu regeln mußt.
Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle nach einer günstigen Freilaufrolle umsehen, mache ich übrigens auch gerade. Sowas muß keine hunderte von € kosten.


----------



## MaxiDelme (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Ein Gummiband an der Rute sollte doch auch gehen, damit die Schnur nicht abzieht einfach am Blank fixieren. Dann den Rollenbügel auf und fertig.

Es reicht ein kleiner Ruck damit die Schnur frei abzieht.


----------



## Dorschrasta (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Moin, Mukalu..

In Weddendorf habe ich bislang zweimal gefischt und einmal bin ich auch schon nachts dort rumgegeistert.
Störe oder Aale zu überlisten ist ja nicht zwingend eine große Kunst: Knicklichtpose, leicht überbleit, sodass du sicheren Grundkontakt halten kannst, ein etwas dickdrähtiger, stabiler Haken und dann in Ufernähe und bestenfalls unmittelbar vor dem Schilfgürtel platziert. 
Zur Köderwahl beim Aal muss man wohl nicht all zu viel schreiben, die bekannten Aalkiller: Tauwurm und Dendrobena.
Wenn der Stör dein Zielfisch sein soll, sieht das ganze schon etwas anders aus: Matjesfilet in Öl, Räucherlachs, gebaitzter Forellenrogen, Harzer Roller(Käse), Makrelenfilets, Streifen aus Tintenfischtuben, Teig aus Forellipellets und und und. Zusätzlich kannst du noch mit Dips und Flavours arbeiten, Halibut oder Smoked Salmon sind immer recht erfolgreich.
GANZ WICHTIG: stinken muss es, wenn sich dir die Nackenhaare aufstellen, ist es optimal.
Der See ist echt nicht ganz klein, da könnte ein simpler Tauwurm vielleicht nicht genügend Lockwirkung erzielen.
Die Montage ist ein und die selbe, der einzige Unterschied ist, dass wenn du den Stör gezielt beangelst, sollte das Vorfach in voller Länge auf dem Grund aufliegen. Ich selbst fange bei fast jedem Put & Take Aufenthalt einen Stör, weil ich immer einige der genannten Köder als 'Notlösung' im Gepäck habe, wenn es mit den Salmoniden eher schleppend läuft.
Forellen kannst du nachts in Weddendorf aber auch relativ einfach überlisten, es muss halt wieder mit Duft gearbeitet werden. Knoblauch-Powerbait/Bienenmaden-Kombi brachte bei meiner Ansitz den Erfolg, 10m vom Ufer mit Bodentaster an einem 2m Vorfach, sodass man vom Grund aus nach oben etwa 1m unter der Oberfläche fischen konnte. Die Fische schienen in der genannten Entfernung in kleinen Trupps ihre Runden zu drehen, die Bisse kamen ungefähr alle halbe Stunde. Mit pose würde ich es in der Nacht allerdings nicht auf Forelle probieren, damit fischt man bei Wind zwar eine größere Fläche ab, doch man kann die kleinen Schwärme wesentlich schlechter lokalisieren.

Ich hoffe die paar Tipps haben dir weitergeholfen und werden dir den gewünschten Erfolg liefern. Schreib mal bitte einen Erfahrungsbericht wenn du zurück bist, würde mich interessieren wie es dort zur Zeit läuft.

Petri Heil

thomas


----------



## Mukalu (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Hallo Thomas,

danke für deine Ausführliche Beschreibung, ich werde es genau so einmal probieren. Welchen Platz hast du dir damals ausgesucht?
Ich habe mir heute einige Videos zum Bodentaster auf Youtube angesehen und mir anschließend auch einen besorgt.
Auch habe ich die Augen nach Lockstoffen offen gehalten, war jedoch von der Auswahl überrumpelt.
Aber der Tipp mit dem stinken ist gut, da wird sich sicher was finden lassen.

Gruß Mukka


----------



## Dorschrasta (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Moin, Mukalu.. 

Stell dir vor du stündest bei der kleinen Hütte mit dem Rücken zum See, also mit Blick auf die Bude. Ich bin dann links runter gegangen und hatte mein Lager in unmittelbarer Nähe einer kleinen Landzuge aufgebaut. Irgendeine Platznummer o.ä. kann ich dir nicht nennen, ich weiß nicht mal mehr ob es dort soetwas überhaupt gibt, aber ich war in der Nähe der Ruhezone soweit ich mich erinnere. 
Wobei zumindest bei einer gezielten Ansitz auf Stör die Wahl eines ergiebigen Platzes mehr von den Gegebenheiten am jeweiligen Tag abhängig ist. 
Man sollte sich ja immer einige Fragen zur Fischart, auf die man es abgesehen hat, stellen:
- Von WAS und vor allem WIE ernährt sich der Fisch??
- WO herrscht zur jeweiligen Jahreszeit das größte Nahrungsangebot??
- WELCHE ist die bevorzugte Wassertemperatur der Art??

Wenn du diese Fragen beantworten kannst, hast du deinen Angelplatz schon beinahe gefunden. Ich persönlich würde also im direkten Uferbereich (ca 5m vom Ufer, am besten bloß 20cm vor dem Schilf) wo das Wasser zu dieser Jahreszeit immer etwas wärmer ist meine Montagen ausbringen. Am besten dort, wo der Wind nicht direkt draufsteht, sondern dort wo sich die Wasseroberfläche nicht kräuselt. Und wie schon beschrieben mit Knicklichtpose, Blei, ca 60cm Vorfach mit stabilem Haken Gr. 4 und einem 'Stinky-Bait'. Diese Montage so eingestellt, dass das Vorfach komplett aufliegt, weil der Stör seine Nahrung ja vom Grund 'aufrüsselt'.
In Sachen Flavours kann ich dir den Halibut Geschmack wärmstens ans Herz legen. Solltest du sowas beim Händler deines Vertrauens nicht bekommen, kann ich nur empfehlen beim Fischhändler eine grüne Makrele zu kaufen, notfalls auch Hering oder die gefrosteten Sardienen vom türkischen Supermarkt. Makrele hat zur Zeit Saison und du bekommst sie für n' Appel und n' Ei hinterher geworfen. Einfach 3-4 Tage in RAPSÖL (weil wenig Eigengeruch) einlegen, der Geschmack geht ins Öl über und du hast deinen Flavour für günstiges Geld. 
Solltest du für deinen Trip noch Lebensmittel einkaufen gehen, kannst du dich gleich mit Störködern eindecken, ich selbst gehe dafür anstatt in den Angelladen immer zum Lidl, wie schon erwähnt, Räucherlachs, Matjesfilet etc. Und sollte dir in der Nacht mal der Proviant ausgehen, kannst du immernoch den Stören das Futter wegmampfen.
Was die Forellen angeht kann ich dir kein 'Geheimrezept' verraten, du weißt ja selbst, dass man an manchen Tagen probieren kann was man möchte und am Tagesende gehst du mit einem leerem Eimer nach Hause. Dann gibt es wieder solche Tage an denen du im Prinzip ein Gummibärchen anködern könntest und kaum, dass die Pose das Wasser berührt, sie auch schon auf Tauchfahrt geht. Ich kann dir zumindest sagen, dass du die Fische in mehr oder weniger warmen Sommermonaten in den allerseltesten Fällen in Grundnähe findest. In der Regel befinden sich viele Fische im Mittelwasser oder oberflächennah. Und oft ist es ja auch so, dass die etwas kleineren Forellen in Portionsgröße kleine Schwärme bilden, bei Tageslicht kann man diese häufig beim Drehen ihrer Runden beobachten, das Gleiche geschieht meist auch nachts. Es ist einen Versuch wert die Rute mit dem Bodentaster an der ersten Kante (10-15m vom Ufer) auszulegen. Ein 2m Vorfach rangebastelt, einen auftreibenden Köder (Powerbait) ran und ab die Post.

So, genug getippt..
Ich kenne jemanden, der mir einen Erfahrungsbericht schuldig ist...... 

Petri Heil

thomas


----------



## Matu1986 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Ich hab noch etwas was Helfen könnte zumindest was die Forellen betrifft.Tipp eines KUmpels den ich das nächste mal probieren werde. Es gibt selbstleuchtende StopperPerlen die werden im licht der TaschenLampe geladen und leuchten dann ne Weile.so eine mit aufs Vorfach und in HakenNähe fixieren wenn du mit Auftreibender Montage angelst. Freilaufrolle wird überbewertet die Version mit dem Gummi ist ausreichend.


----------



## Mukalu (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*



Dorschrasta schrieb:


> So, genug getippt..
> Ich kenne jemanden, der mir einen Erfahrungsbericht schuldig ist



Den wirst du bekommen, versprochen! 
Doch schonmal vielen Dank für deine Zeit und die Tipps, ich bin überwältigt von deiner Antwort und auch sehr zuversichtlich das ich damit was an den Haken bekomme.
So, ich muss mich jetzt beeilen mit der Vorbereitung.

Also bis morgen, Gruß Philip |wavey:


----------



## Mukalu (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*



> Knicklichtpose, Blei, ca 60cm Vorfach mit stabilem Haken Gr. 4 und einem 'Stinky-Bait'.



Wie stell ich die Montage so ein das Sie auf Grund aufliegt und wie muss ich die Rolle dann einstellen? Bügel offen oder geschlossen.

Kann mir auch jemand das mit dem Gummiband erklären? Da hab ich im Internet noch nichts zu gefunden.


----------



## familienvater (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Hallo ,
mit dem Gummiband ist gemeint , das Du die Rolle kurz abmontierst (nicht die ganze Montage , nur die Rolle)
ein Gummiband nimmst , es so auf den Blank von hinten aufrollst das es stramm auf dem Blank kurz vor der Rolle sitzt .
Die Rolle wieder anbringen , Montage auswerfen , stramm ziehen.
Dann die Rute in den Ständer und den Schnurfangbügel aufklappen , die Schnur nehmen und hinter den Gummi klemmen .
Der Fisch kann dann mit geringen Wiederstand die Schnur aus dem Gummi ziehen und kann dann ohne Wiederstand abziehen.
Zur besseren Bißanzeige kannst Du noch irgend was in die Schnur hängen damit Du siehst wenn schnur genommen wird .
Billigst Alternative ein bißchen Alupapier als Hacken geknickt und einhängen . Durch den Abzug der Schnur fliegt das Papier weg und Du merkst das .
Ich hoffe meine Beschreibung ist verständlich und Du hast Glück . Übrigens fahre ich nächstes Wochende auch nach Weddendorf zum Kinderangeln mit meiner Tochter und wäre über einen Bericht Deinerseits sehr froh !
MFG und Petri Heil vom
familienvater |wavey:


----------



## Mukalu (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Moin moin,

ich bin zurück und war erfolgreich! Klar sind 2 Forellen in 12h noch ausbaufähig, aber jetzt ist auf jedenfall meine Nullfangphase abgeschlossen. 

Wir liesen uns von der Hütte aus auf den See geschaut, auf 3Uhr zwischen zwei Schilfgürteln nieder. Dieser Platz erwies sich schon bei den Fishing-Masters als Störfängig und wurde mir auch von Micha, dem Besitzer empfohlen. 

Ich habe es als erstes mit der Pose direkt auf der Kante vor dem Schilf probiert. Als Köder hatten wir im Supermarkt einen Lachskopf bekommen, wovon ich ein schönes Stück anhängte. Nachdem ich es auf diese Weise eine Stunde in der Dämmerung testete, habe ich es erst in den Morgenstunden wieder probiert. Leider blieben mit Pose alle Versuche erfolglos.

Ebenso erfolglos verlief es mit dem Bodentaster, mit dem ich die ganze Nacht angelte. Mein größtes Problem war, dass er sich jedesmal beim Einholen mit Schnurr umwickelte. Eventuell war es auch ein Fehler das Vorfach auftreiben zu lassen und es nicht, wie du empfohlen hast, auf Grund abzulegen. Das wollte ich nicht weil ich das Störfangen sehr früh aufgegeben habe und wieder die Forelle als Zielfisch anvisierte.

Erfolgreich war ich aber auf meiner Zweitrute mit einer einfachen Montage aus Laufblei, auftreibendem 4m Vorfach, und zwei Bienenmaden, weit rausgepeitscht. Den ersten Biss hatte ich damit gegen 19Uhr, wobei ich beim Einholen schon dachte ich hätte ihn verloren. Das eingehängte Gewicht war zu schwer und der Widerstand der Forelle dagegen nicht spürbar. Leider konnte er sich beim Keschern vom Haken lösen weil ich mit dem riesen Vorfach keine Spannung halten konnte.
Der nächste Biss um 21Uhr, diesmal aber problemlos.

In der Zeit von 12-4Uhr war es still, ich testete den Bodentaster mit 2m Vorfach und Bienenmade und hielt meine Zweitrute wieder mit normaler Forellenmontage.
Wir gönnten uns ein Schläfchen und ich wurde um ca 4Uhr vom Springen der Fische geweckt. Nach der Neubestückung wurde ich auch direkt belohnt und mir ging die zweite ins Netz, wieder mit der Standartmontage.

Ich denke mal ich habe die beiden Techniken falsch verwendet. Ein Resüme ziehe ich nachdem ich ausgeschlafen habe, mir fallen grade die Augen zu.|gaehn:

Aber ein Bild möchte ich euch noch zeigen:


----------



## MaxiDelme (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Petri zu den Fischen! Der Anfang ist gemacht, mit der Zeit kommt die Erfahrung und dann klappt es noch besser. 

Allein die Zeit am Wasser ist den Aufwand doch wert, oder?


----------



## Mukalu (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Klar, nur wegen den Fischen fährt ja keiner zum See. Für 20€ pro Forelle kann man sie sicherlich auch im Laden kaufen 

So, jetzt mein Fazit nach dem Ausschlaf:
Ich denke mal ich habe die beiden neuen Montagen falsch benutzt, auch wenn ich sie mir extra ausgedruckt und einstudiert hatte. 

Die Posenmontage auf Stör habe ich wohl nicht 100%ig auf Grund austariert, dafür aber genau an ihren Bestimmungsort geworfen. Ich denke hier war der zu frische Lachs ausschlaggebend, der dem Stör nicht schmeckte. Dieser roch nicht und wurde noch nicht einmal angeknabbert. 

Die Bodentastermontage habe ich meiner Meinung nach richtig benutzt. Da kann ich mir noch nicht so richtig erklären warum sie immer verdreht aus dem Wasser kam.
Das Grundprinzip war aber auf jedenfall interessant.

Auch wenn es nicht so ganz geklappt hat, habe ich wieder viele Erfahrungen sammeln können und ich musste ja auch nicht mit leeren Händen nach Hause gehen.

Die Gummibandtechnik am Rutenblank habe ich auch ausprobiert, habe ich für meinen Teil aber nicht benötigt. Ich denke der Schnurbogen und -hang hinter der Rolle ist ausreichend zum Reagieren. Da aber ein Bissanzeiger mitten in der Nacht ausgefallen ist und ich der Glocke nicht ganz traute habe ich den Bügel aufgemacht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Rolle einen Schalter hatte um den Freilauf zu aktivieren :vik: Diese Rolle hat mich schon einige Male verblüfft.

Meine größte Sorge war eigentlich die Hälterung der Forellen. Ich habe mir extra einen Setzkescher geliehen um sie möglichst frisch nach Hause zu bringen. Leider hat die erste so tief geschluckt das ich sie beim Enthaken wohl verletzt habe. Sie lag nach einigen Minuten mit dem Bauch nach oben, atmete aber noch. Mein Kollege meinte die haben manchmal einen weg, werden aber wieder. Doch ich mag nicht wenn sie sich qäulen und hab sie waidgerecht verarbeitet. Obwohl es eigentlich verboten ist, habe ich sie direkt am see ausgenommen damit die Innereien nicht das Fleisch verderben, immerhin lag sie dann 9h ungekühlt in der Plastiktüte #d  Ich glaube hier ist die größte Baustelle, auch wenn eine Kumpel immer drauf verzichten. Für mich ist es momentan das wichtigste. Ich denke eine Kühbox mit ausreichend Kühlakkus und 12V-KFZ Anschluß ist schonmal ein Anfang. Die Forellen dann in Nasse Tücher eingewickelt sollte eine bestmögliche Kühlung gewährleisten. Die Frage ist ob ausgenommen oder nicht. Ich würde es natürlich bevorzugen, aber wie gesagt am See eigentlich verboten.
Auch die zweite hatte zu tief geschluckt und entschloss mich sofort zum Abtöten. Die habe ich nicht ausgenommen und war lediglich 3h ungekühlt. Auch nicht schön.

Wie macht ihr denn das mit dem Setzkescher? Nach dem Keschern Hände nass machen, festhalten und Enthaken oder muss man die für das Enthaken betäuben, oder gar den Haken abgeschnitten im Maul lassen? Ich habe schon überlegt die Widerhaken mit einer Zange anzudrücken um den Haken schonenender lösen zu können. Übrigens war der Tipp mit der Hakengröße auch super. Ich weiß garnicht warum ich immer mit so kleinen geangelt habe. Ich habe jetzt auch beschlossen meine Vorfächer selbst zu binden.

Eine Sache ist mir noch aufgefallen bei dem verlorenen Biss. Durch das zu schwere Gewicht habe ich ihn ja nicht gespührt und erst am Uferbereich gesehen das was dran ist. Ich hab sie ohne Drill und Gegenwehr direkt an Land (bzw. Landnähe) gezogen. Da ist mir aufgefallen das der Drill mit normalgroßen Forellen eigentlich nur aus Freude gemacht wird...nötig war er jedenfalls auch bei den beiden anderen nicht. Und ich denke das stresst die Fische dann auch nicht ganz so schlimm.

Und zu guter letzt noch einen riesen Dank an euch, besonders an Dorschraster, dem Familienvater und dem Wetter. Hin- und Rückfahrt hat es geregnet, als wir da waren fiel nicht ein Tropfen


----------



## familienvater (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Petri Heil ,
mit dem Setzkescher ist bei uns in NRW sowieso nicht mehr erlaubt . Ich nehme mir immer eine Kühlbox mit einer 1,5 l 
Flasche Wasser mit . Die Flasche fülle ich zu gut zwei Drittel mit Wasser und friere sie ein .Dieses " Kühlakku" reichte bisher immer aus um die abgeschlagenen Forellen auch bei 25 Grad kühl zu halten .
MFG und Petri Heil vom
familienvater |wavey:


----------



## Dorschrasta (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Und von meiner Seite auch noch ein Perti Heil hinterher...

MfG

thomas


----------



## Mukalu (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Petri Dank, bin grad am zubereiten. Hätte nicht gedacht das ich es schaffe in meinem Kühlschrank 0° zu erreichen...perfekt gekühlt


----------



## Fin (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Nachtangeln am Forellensee*

Petri zu den Forellen!

Da ich auch schon etliche male in Weddendorf war (auch ein paar mal Nachts), hätte ich auch noch ein paar Tipps parat. Die Angelstelle war schonmal ganz gut(für Stör), dort habe ich selber schon gefangen. Und auf den FM konnte man sich ja live davon überzeugen.

Forelle:

Nachtangeln auf Forelle mit Bodentaster ist eine gute Idee. Kommt bei mir auch häufig zum Einsatz. Hast du einen Dreifachwirbel verwendet(um Schnurdrall zu vermeiden)? Mit weißem Powerbait + Made oder Bienenmade habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Manchmal mixe ich auch andere Sorten mit dem weißem Bait (oder verwende Bienenmaden-Öl) und Auftriebsköper. Du kannst das Bait auch noch "schön" formen damit es unterwasser mehr Wellen erzeugt(beim einholen). Wenn sich Nachts nichts an der Rute tut, einfach weit raus und alle 10-20 Minuten mit 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen die Bodentastermontage reinholen, bis du die Stelle hast wo sie stehen.

Stör:

Wenn die Posenmontage nicht funktioniert, dann evtl. einfach auf Grund legen. Tagsüber sind Bienenmaden super und Nachts fängt man mit Räucherlachs ganz gut (Streifen mit der Ködernadel auf den Haken ziehen oder mit Garn festbinden). Am besten 3-4m vom Rand weg die Montage auslegen, dort ziehen die Puffstöre gerne lang.

LG


----------

